# Is this chick a male or female?



## PlymouthRock2020 (Apr 19, 2020)

So roughly a week ago i hatched one chick to see how it goes rating it and it has gone great. I noticed the chick has several features that has led me to wonder if its a rooster or female, one thing is that it has the start of a spike growing at the back of its leg which I have seen other roosters have, and the chick is also quite big.

I have pics below and thanks for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some hens will develop small spurs so you can't rely on that alone.

I'll give a couple of people a holler to see if they can tell. Peep is awfully young to sex so they may not be able to help you.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd say way to young to tell. Pretty much all chicks will have the spur bumps and I've had hens with bigger spurs than my roosters . It is typically hard to tell (unless you know the parents and all of their genetics) until they are at least 5 weeks. That being said for it being over a week old it doesn't have very feathered out wings which could be a rooster sign but again that's depending all on the parents.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Mitzy. That's pretty much what i figured that it was too young. But I need hard feathered experts to back me up.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Too young to tell.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It is really too young to tell but at gun point, I would say rooster.
Keep us updated and let us know how it goes


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

I have the same question the chick I got thinking they are hens. One started to grow comb and the orther started to crow.. I am posting photo of the (supposed) hen which started to crow today..
I have a video too but its size is too large to be posted.
All the inputs are valuable.
Thank you in advance


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a great pic. Maybe someone better at hard feathered birds can give you a guess. And how old?


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Not a great pic. Maybe someone better at hard feathered birds can give you a guess. And how old?


Age will be around 16-18 weeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, with that comb it sure looks like a little roo.

Are these large fowl and not bantams?


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, with that comb it sure looks like a little roo.
> 
> Are these large fowl and not bantams?


I really don't know. 
However thank you . 
Then it must be a roo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The reason for my question is that you almost never can sex bantams as chicks. On some breeds there are tells that can sex them but for the most part it can't be done.

Large fowl are full size chickens. How tall are your guys now?


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

They are growing to be taller than bantams. They weight more that 1kgs. And are around 4 months old.


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

Also they are some mixed breed so I have no idea what to expect from them. 
I hope they start laying eggs now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

These birds came from a private breeder didn't they? I don't know how they could tell if they were pullets or not as chicks unless they know how to vent sex them.


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> These birds came from a private breeder didn't they? I don't know how they could tell if they were pullets or not as chicks unless they know how to vent sex them.


I agree. Then I have been duped by the breeder.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sort of. Unless they know something no one else knows there really isn't anyway to know male from female 99% of the time when they're chicks.

But you've learned something. Buy only older birds that you know are male or female. 

That said, if he's the only one and you can have roosters he'll be an entertaining addition to the flock.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Cockerel. Vent sexing is quite unreliable and it is unfortunate that some people will say whatever to sell their birds. If you have others, don't expect eggs until they are over months of age.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Sort of. Unless they know something no one else knows there really isn't anyway to know male from female 99% of the time when they're chicks.
> 
> But you've learned something. *Buy only older birds that you know are male or female. *
> 
> That said, if he's the only one and you can have roosters he'll be an entertaining addition to the flock.


But not completely mature as there are those that sell old birds as much younger. Once a chicken is mature there is no way to determine age. So it's buyer beware!


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

I have 5 of them . 
So 2 of them are roos. 
Now I am left with three which are still to surprise me. 
Will keep.my fingers crossed for hens. 
Hopefully by Nov 20 the picture should be clear.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope the remaining three are what you want. 

What will you do with the two boys?


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

I will be dinner soon I suppose..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the other three have small/tiny combs and wattles they would be pullets. Cockerel combs and wattles will have begun development. Pullet combs and wattles develop close to laying eggs; 6 to 10 months of age. So with yours, those that do not show development in the combs and wattles are pullets.

Post a picture of the three if you'd like their sex confirmed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Did the breeder say what the breed or cross was?


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

danathome said:


> If the other three have small/tiny combs and wattles they would be pullets. Cockerel combs and wattles will have begun development. Pullet combs and wattles develop close to laying eggs; 6 to 10 months of age. So with yours, those that do not show development in the combs and wattles are pullets.
> 
> Post a picture of the three if you'd like their sex confirmed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I should have said to try for head close-ups. The first picture is of a pullet. I'd guess pullet for the second one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You beat me to it. I think you're right about the white one. Since the combs can't be seen on the other two I wouldn't venture a guess since I stink at it normally.


----------

